# Bossy boy.



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi, Everyone. I Have an almost five-month-old sheltie mix, who we believe is mixed with either poodle, bichon, or a mixture of both, but def. poodle in him. I adopted his mother (sheltie) and wasn't told she was pregnant. I kept him and also the only girl from the liter. He's a very sweet boy, but he has Napoleon Syndrome and thinks he's Mr. hotshot and runs the show. When we was around three-months-old, he started barking at me and being pretty demanding. We just ignored him and he cut it down less for a while. Now he's back at it and it seems worse. If you pet him and then stop he demands with barking to be petted again. He will come up and push his sister out of the way if you're petting her and he wants to be petted. He demands to be let out of the xpen or the crate. I've read a lot about training pups, etc. He is clicker trained, but I've used that more for teaching him tricks. I don't give in to him when he barks to get out of the xpen or crate, sometimes he lasts 45minutes, but he eventually gives up. Any tips on how to get him to be less bossy and accept that I am the pack leader and he can't tell me what to do? His sister is totally opposite and does anything to please you and demands very, very rarely.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Have you been through some obedience classes with him? If not, I would suggest going. It's a great bonding experience and a good way to establish where you stand in the pack. 

I would also do some "nothing in life is free" work. Make it to where he needs to work and do something for everything he gets or wants.

These are my suggestions. I know someone with a bit more experience will chime in soon. Good luck and I know you will get things under control in no time. :thumb:


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

You can "clicker train" him all you want but you'll never stop this until he respects and regards you as the pack leader. This is not about domination, but pack-order. You have to be the leader and mentor and the one who makes and enforces the rules. Until then, have fun!


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

JayJayisme said:


> You can "clicker train" him all you want but you'll never stop this until he respects and regards you as the pack leader. This is not about domination, but pack-order. You have to be the leader and mentor and the one who makes and enforces the rules. Until then, have fun!


Oh, I understand that he isn't seeing me as the pack leader.. which is what I'm asking for help with... how to make him see me as this. Like I said, I haven't had any problems with my other two as they both respect me and see me as the leader and don't challenge me. I understand dogs a great deal as I've read many books on their behavior... I've just never experienced a stubborn boy like this. He definitely is forced to follow rules -- staying in his crate even though he whines, eating when I say he can, walking in the front door after me, and other things to show respect for me. But, he still demands attention and tries to challenge me. 

I thought about obedience but I went to obedience school with the my other dog n I think everything I learned in the class I've taught him as well as his sister. It seemed more like a class to learn things like sit, stay, etc ... maybe they have classes geared toward this kind of behavior? I feel like I just need to find the right book/article on this subject and then I can employ the methods... just haven't had any lucking finding that material.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I think he's just going through his teenage rebelious years. Keep treating him like you are and he will soon learn what he is doing is not getting results. 

One more thing I don't think has been mentioned yet is to show him how he is supposed to act. For example, if he is chewing inappropriate items, instead of fussing or stopping him from chewing, give him something appropriate to chew instead. "No, no, don't chew that, here chew this" as you put an appropriate thing in his mouth. 

Often we try to teach what not to do but we don't show them what is appropriate behavior. Another example, if he is demanding to be petted, when he stops demanding, pet him a few minutes then get up and walk away for a few minutes. He will see that to get petted he must not demand it.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Sheltielover25 said:


> I thought about obedience but I went to obedience school with the my other dog n I think everything I learned in the class I've taught him as well as his sister. It seemed more like a class to learn things like sit, stay, etc ... maybe they have classes geared toward this kind of behavior? I feel like I just need to find the right book/article on this subject and then I can employ the methods... just haven't had any lucking finding that material.


I agree that obedience classes are a way to teach sit, stay, etc. But, IMO they are much, much more. They not only offer how to do/teach those techniques they offer socialization and help to build the dogs confidence. I have owned 7 dogs in my life time so far and I have attended obedience classes with all of them. There have been a few that I have worked with into advanced/off leash obedience classes, agility, CGC, etc. Of course, by now I know how to teach all my dogs the basic commands, and I start that from day one. But, I don't think you can replace the "experience" of actually attending obedience classes in a group setting.

Just my 2 cents again....:biggrin:


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

I will look into the obedience class. I think I actually have one reserved for one of the pups and were were just waiting to see who would need it. Hadley missed her last two classes because she had puppies, lol so they offered to let one of the puppies go for free. Lily, his sister, is a good puppy in the house but when you take her out she barks at everyone! I thnk I can curb that by working with her more as the little work I've done, I've seen progress. Thanks for the advice with my little teenage boy!


----------



## _Trish (Jan 31, 2011)

I would also suggest reading up on NILIF training, it stands for nothing in life is free.


----------

